# Eating Rotisserie Chicken in a Multi-Cat Household



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I recently posted about eating pizza in my four-cat household. Tonight I tried rotisserie chicken. Just take my other post, substitute "chicken" for "pizza", and multiply the reaction by a factor of three! They were very excited. Little Hersh is not (yet) as good a food burglar as Hersh, so when he jumped onto the counter, all he got was a mouthful of spinach.

But my advice for multi-kitty households where you want to eat a rotisserie chicken--eat out!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

NRD said:


> Just take my other post, substitute "chicken" for "pizza", and multiply the reaction by a factor of three!


That's dodging the issue and taking the lazy man's route. No fair...we want the full story! Fess up...


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Just imagine Hersh walking around the kitchen with the carry bag over his head, Little Hersh jumping up and getting spinach, plus hopping into my lap to get at the chicken, even Snowby, who usually lies contentedly in my lap, trying to nip a piece off of the whole chicken--I have to confess, Blizzy was nowhere to be found, for a change. Then some chicken juice sloshed onto a counter, I wiped it up with a paper towel, and there was the equivalent of a piranha frenzy when they see blood, with the paper towel ending up in shreds. I, however, seem to be fine, as I finally ate standing up and put the chicken back into the fridge. Just another quiet Sunday dinner at my house...


----------



## bastetsha (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds like a normal experience for me as well. Foster freaks out if anyone has opened peanut butter in my house and he has to have some or he has to lick the bowl after shells and cheese have been cooked. Salem will hover around your cereal bowl trying to convince me to let him have a few sips or give him a salt-vinegar chip or green olive to lick on. Here it is very rarely that we have a quiet human meal. rcat


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

You need to seriously think about getting a very large cage -- and going in there to eat.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*hahahaha!*


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

jusjim said:


> You need to seriously think about getting a very large cage -- and going in there to eat.


LOL!! I think that's an excellent idea!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I made some homemade chicken gravy for Prince and added the leftover gravy from a rottiserie chicken, because I knew he'd love it.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

We had some last weekend so I know exactly how that went for you!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mia _loves_ rotessiere chicken. I'm a good kitty-daddy. I share so she waits politely. 3 pieces for me. Then 1 piece for her.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Waits politely? Such a concept! Actually, Snowball, my lone female, insists on regular feeding times but is not otherwise food-obsessed. She will even settle down in my lap, most times, rather than go for my meal. But the Brown Brothers, Hersh and Little Hersh--no way. It is only by not sharing that, after a year and with my coin can at the ready, I can sit down to eat, not in a cage. Or, put another way, Hersh's motto is "what's mine is mine, what's yours is negotiable!"


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Very patient. I put a little plate down next to mine. As I eat I break up tiny pieces for her and put them on the plate. She's not a big chow hound so she's polite. Plus, when they're totally spoiled and pampered they know they're gonna get what they want so they're patient


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

So much talk I just had to go down and buy a rotisserie chicken. It was yummy! Prince went crazy for the smell, but he's not hungry so he didn't attack the leg I gave him...yet.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> but he's not hungry so he didn't attack the leg I gave him...yet.


Cooked chicken leg? Bone in?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, he just ate a couple pieces. Of course he won't tackle the bone. We just found out I'm being laid off, so we had a comfort dinner.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

When I order pizza,Percy's ALL OVER me! If I have the box too low,he'll jump on it. Too high, he'll climb on something and try to pounce on it. Openining the box means shooing him off,and sometimes a momentary reprieve as he attacks the cheese on the top of the box. I give him a tiny piece. But Percy too is a food-burglar. Stealing from trolls...'ere,oo' are you?!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Warning though. According to my calorie counter site store rotissed Rotessiere Chicken isn't so healthy. Mia's having to adjust to my roasted chicken.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

In our multi-cat home ... anything "bird" is eaten with all cats closed firmly behind a bedroom door until the meal is over. When we let them out, I usually have some bits of torn chicken and I give each of them a little bit.

Chicken and Turkey ... they *must* be closed behind a door. They have manners with pork and beef but those manners fly out the window if we're eating chicken or turkey. The "x 3" comment was completely accurate.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

After tonight's installment (there was enough chicken left for a second meal), I'll have to consider seriously locking them all away (excuse me, giving them some private time in my bedroom) next time I try roti chicken.

Of course, it doesn't end there. I rinse the dishes afterwards, before putting them into the dishwasher. Hersh (why is it always Hersh?) reaches his paw down the garbage disposal and roots around--he did it again tonight, even though there was nothing--repeat, absolutely nothing---down there, though I assume the smell had wafted down and at least three molecules of something were still emitting a residual odor--that's all it takes. And Little Hersh is learning this trick of the trade, by observation.

You know those black, triangular flaps that separate the drain in the sink from the disposal itself? Well, I no longer have them. One by one, ripped off by Hersh in his determination to find something in the drain (and of course, he has, on occasion). I think he actually chewed and swallowed the last triangle tonight. I am waiting for it to come back up, but nothing yet....

Have I mentioned that my Brown Brothers are food-obsessed??


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

NRD said:


> Have I mentioned that my Brown Brothers are food-obsessed??


 *_snork_!*


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, that's so cute, Dave!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been known to have a chicken sandwich, only to find a cat paw between the bread, removing the meat. They're not even subtle about it. 

Mine are indoor/outdoor cats, and nothing brings the cats in quicker than the opening of the fridge.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

They leave you the bread, lol? Lucky you!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I seem to be the lucky one here. I don't feed my cats food when I'm eating. Also, most of the time, I feed them before I eat. 

They don't eat my food if I'm standing there. If I leave the counter, then all bets are off. Miu is the only one who jumps on the counter. However, I got a barstool for her and make her sit there if she wants to watch the action whether it's cooking or washing dishes. Seems to satisfy her curiousity most of the time. I call it fair negotiation. You get to watch, but only on the barstool. No counter surfing. 

If she jumps on the counter, I issue commands like 'Off' or I point to the chair and say 'Here'. I make sure she obeys each time I say it. Doesn't stop her from trying, but I like to have some consistency.

Jack doesn't usually jump on. He just mills around whining. The few times he's jumped on, I used the same commands as Miu and he complied.

When we leave the kitchen we always put food in the oven, microwave, pantry or cupboard. We don't leave unwashed dishes in the sink. We wipe down the counters afterwards. So far, it's helped minimize Miu's counter surfing. I admit there are times when she jumps up to see what there is. But no harm is done since there's nothing there.


----------

